# Thumb engine



## jagwinn (Aug 13, 2007)

Looking for plans for a "Thumb Operated Engine". 
Anyone have some to share?


----------



## lugnut (Aug 13, 2007)

Is this what your looking for?





Mel


----------



## Ralph (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres one I did for the grandkids. No plans, just copied a picture.


----------

